# Habistat dimming thermostat



## AmenMoses (Feb 21, 2015)

So I have in front of me a Habistat Dimming Thermostat rated at an alleged 600w.

I connect this to my self built heat array (intended for an adult Tegu) consisting of 6 x 25w halogen bulbs and for about 30 minutes all is well but then the fuse blows.

So I remove the fuse from the thermostat and it appears to be 630 ma @ 250v, this is not 600w, in fact it is way below 600w.

How on earth can this thermostat claim to be "max 600w" when it comes with a 630ma fuse?

Now doing a bit of math, 6x25w is 150w and 630ma at 250v is around 150w so it is no surprise that the fuse blew but now I am wondering whether I can simply put a 1 amp or 1.5 amp fuse in place of the 630ma one provided and trust this unit to work or should I be looking for a better built thermostat?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

They are super helpful at Habistat. I'd just call tech support and they will help you I am sure.

Good luck ,

John


----------



## mudskipper (Jan 4, 2015)

yes I found them really helpful at Habistat like John says, give them a call


----------



## AmenMoses (Feb 21, 2015)

I threw a 1.5 amp fuse in the unit and it is working fine now.


----------

